# WIn 10 Update 1903 Soundblaster kein Ton



## Rudolf599 (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Nach dem Update auf WIN 10 1903 habe ich keinen Sound mehr. Es ist eine Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS. Hat jemand eine Lösung ?


----------



## MircoSfot (27. Mai 2019)

X-Fi Titanium HD drivers for 1903 : when ? : SoundBlasterOfficial

fix is coming soon


----------



## NatokWa (27. Mai 2019)

Ne Audigy 2 ist KEINE X-Fi . Wobei mich wundert das die überhaupt noch lief .... Es GIBT keinen Win10 Treiber für die Karte , habs grade extra überprüft : Creative Weltweite Unterstuetzung > Audigy 2 ZS
Daher ist es ein Wunder das die Audigy noch lief . Die sollte wirklich mal gegen was neueres getauscht werden denn ICH glaube nicht daran das die nochmal läuft , Support ist schon lange eingestellt .


----------



## HansQualm (1. Juni 2019)

Lad dir bei Creative den Audigy RX Treiber runter und entpacke die Datei in einen Ordner. In diesem Ordner gehst du nach "Audio -> DriversWin10 -> wdm" und klickst mit der rechten Maustaste auf "wdma_emu.inf" und dort "Installieren". PC neustarten und glücklich sein.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Rudolf599 (5. Juni 2019)

HansQualm, 

ich danke Dir. Mit den Audigy RX Treibern funktioniert meine Alte aber geliebte SB Audigy 2 ZS unter Windows 1903.


----------



## oliXon (7. Juli 2019)

Danke für den Tip @HansQualm, hab heute auf Windows 10 1903 geupdatet und das gleiche Problem gehabt, hatte sonst immer den Treiber von Daniel_K's Official Blog  / SB Audigy Series Support Pack 6.2 (Daniel_K's Official Blog: SB Audigy Series Support Pack 6.2)  genutzt, dieser ging nun auf einmal nicht mehr. danke nochmal!


----------



## Cptwillard81 (15. Juli 2019)

Hey - stehe quasi vor ähnlicher Situation - gibt´s nen bestimmten Treiber den man aussuchen muss?
Hab ebenfalls die süße alte Audigy 2ZS


----------



## Rudolf599 (16. Juli 2019)

Audigy RX Treiber funktionier bei mir .​


----------



## GoldenEighties (19. August 2019)

Bei mir funktioniert die SB Audigy 2Z auch nicht mehr, vermutlich auch wegen dem Update auf 1903

Hat jemand einen Link zu diesen RX-Treibern ?


----------



## _Super61 (5. September 2019)

Neuen Treiber bei creative laden. Der alte ist nicht kompatibel. Schau ich nachher nach. Bin jetzt auf der Arbeit


----------



## Rudolf599 (18. September 2019)

hallo, habe neues Problem mit der Soundkarte. Habe WIn 10 neu installiert mit einem 5.1 Soundsystem. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: Stereosound ist ok. Will ich in der Systemsteuerung unter Sound auf 5.1 umstellen kommt wenn ich den Sound test will die Meldung "Gerät wird bereits verwendet" und ich kann nicht umstellen. Habe die Treiber schon deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert. Kein Erfolg. Hat jemand eine Lösung ???


----------



## pebaha (2. November 2019)

HansQualm schrieb:


> Lad dir bei Creative den Audigy RX Treiber runter und entpacke die Datei in einen Ordner. In diesem Ordner gehst du nach "Audio -> DriversWin10 -> wdm" und klickst mit der rechten Maustaste auf "wdma_emu.inf" und dort "Installieren". PC neustarten und glücklich sein.
> Liebe Grüße



Thank you so much! This fixed my broken Audigy 2 Value after I updated to build 1903 the other day.


----------



## Ellina (4. November 2019)

Wiso nimmst du nicht den onbord sound der ist gut genug.

Die sind mittlerweile gut. Aber wenn du da was mit Ton machst dann solltest du dir ne neue Soundkarte kaufen.


----------

